

Show HN: re:me keeps track of unresponded texts - ychertov
http://www.remeapp.com

======
ychertov
Hey Guys,

I wanted to hear your feedback on this startup I have. I just launched our
product about a week ago, and it is called re:me. Right now you are busy, you
could be in a business meeting or perhaps in a class. You receive a text
message, read it, and make a mental note to respond later. Several hours go by
and the inevitable happens, you forget. This could be benign, like the
girlfriend or boyfriend that texts you a lot, or it could be a client.

So re:me seeks to solve this problem. re:me builds a list of messages that you
have not responded to yet. It works with your native text messaging
application, so that you don't have to change your habits. As you respond to
people, the messages get cleared from your re:me list. By shifting the focus
away from whether a message has been read or not, and putting the focus on
what you need to do next, re:me will help make sure that your most important
people are never forgotten again.

Right now re:me works with only SMS on the Android platform and we are the
only SMS management tool in the Google Play store. However, moving forward,
re:me will integrate email, social network mailboxes and phone call tracking.
With this, it won't be just a casual program, but rather, a message handling
platform for professionals whose livelihood depends on managing their
communications, people such as consultants and independent contractors.

I'm very much interested in hearing feedback from you guys.

Yevgeny Chertov

------
bithive123
Since you asked for feedback, I have two small points:

1\. It's "seamless" as in "without seams". "Seemless" isn't a word.

2\. If your major design insight is to display the number of unreplied
messages instead of the number of unread ones, what happens to your business
if the native Android and iOS apps start doing that?

~~~
ychertov
Thanks for the typo :D

in regards to 2, I'm glad you asked, I hope to integrate phone call, social
network management as well as email all into a single platform, where, in the
end you have list of messages you have to go through

In direct answer, just extend the idea to different mediums.

Thoughts? Feedback?

------
lucb1e
I watched the video, but it's not for me:

1\. I can use mark-as-unread (or flag e-mail messages, I don't see the use of
flags when you can mark as unread but whatever)

2\. I cannot see how this would actually work. I mean, do you support Symbian?
All applications that use any kind of messaging on Symbian? Does it integrate
with the OS; Whatsapp; Nimbuzz? Pidgin on Linux? This is edging impossibility
to do.

3\. If I can't mark as unread or am too lazy to, I leave the application
opened. Edit: Oh but most smartphone apps are always left running in the
background, then this would be harder. I prefer an OS which closes an
application when I close it. /edit

The initiative is pretty okay and I like the website. It just won't work for
everyone (because of #2) and especially not for me (#1 and #3).

~~~
ychertov
Hey lucb1e, thank you for your feedback.

In answer to your questions:

do you support Symbian?

Unfortunately not, it only works for android.

Does it integrate with the OS; Whatsapp; Nimbuzz? Pidgin on Linux?

It basically is fully tested on the native android text messaging app, and it
should work for anything that sends out texts, provided they are up to
specification and broadcast the standard events.

Thank you for taking the time to comment, and I appreciate your feedback.

-Yevgeny Chertov

------
nollidge
Was just thinking about something like this the other day when I forgot to
respond to a Facebook post on my wall. I've got too many "inboxes" to keep
track of, so an integrated thing like you're proposing could be handy.

I would look into hiring a freelance copywriter. There's a couple of spelling
and grammar mistakes ("you have not _respondED_ to", "seAmlessly"), and a lot
of the wording is not idiomatic English.

I really like the idea, and the site design/typography, but it's gotta be
backed up by good copy.

~~~
ychertov
Thank you, I will actually do that for my next revision

------
andyking
How will I prevent it from showing me messages that I have no intention of
replying to?

For instance, SMS spam, or advertising and informational messages from my
network provider ("your latest bill is ready to view"). I don't reply to these
- from your description, it seems like they'd stay as notifications of
unresponded messages indefinitely.

~~~
ychertov
Thank you for your response, If you long press on a message you receive, you
can add it to the ignore list. Later, in the menu, you can remove people from
your ignore list

------
slajax
I was just thinking yesterday I need this feature for email. I got a busy
cofounder who forgets to answer emails sometimes so I'd like to set it up so
it sends a digest of all the emails he hasn't answered each morning from the
day before. That'll teach em!

------
nollidge
Just installed it. Can't really give feedback until I get some texts, but I
will say that if I end up using this app regularly, I'll want an option to pay
to get rid of ads.

~~~
ychertov
Thank you for the feedback

------
ryangripp
No iOS APP? WHAT!

~~~
ychertov
You know, I wanted to, but IOS does not really allow that in their application
interface.

